# 2014 Synapse vs BMC GF01?



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I am 53 years old and will be buying new bike soon. I ride about 10,000 miles per year, and my body is not getting any younger. I am ready to make the move to a more comfortable and plush-riding bike. The two bikes under consideration are the 2014 Synapse Hi-Mod and the BMC GF01.

Has anyone ridden both of these particular bikes? If so, I am interested in hearing how they are similar or different. I am trying to set up demo rides on both, but wondered if anyone has actually ridden both of these bikes?

Thanks!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

There are quite a few endurance geometry bikes out there - not tying to talk you out of the BMC or Synapse but think you should consider a Trek Domane too - very plush riding.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, I am familiar with many of them. My search has already been narrowed down to GF01 and Synapse - just looking to see if anyone has ridden BOTH of these bikes. Thanks though.


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

bikerneil said:


> Yes, I am familiar with many of them. My search has already been narrowed down to GF01 and Synapse - just looking to see if anyone has ridden BOTH of these bikes. Thanks though.


Looks like I'm not the only one whose loosing sleep over these two bikes. Road the synapse and I liked it a lot, but it was a 56 and I need a 58, so not a real shake down. That noodle of a seatpost works as advertised. Although, I may just get the BMC site unseen 'cause it's available as a frameset where the synapse is not.


----------



## nonamed (Jan 5, 2014)

bikesinmud said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one whose loosing sleep over these two bikes. Road the synapse and I liked it a lot, but it was a 56 and I need a 58, so not a real shake down. That noodle of a seatpost works as advertised. Although, I may just get the BMC site unseen 'cause it's available as a frameset where the synapse is not.


Hello, I also hesitate between those two bikes. Unfortunately have not had a chance to pick them for a test ride. 

Could You please provide some info about Your height and inseam ? 

Regards.


----------



## bikesinmud (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm 6'1" with a 34" inseam.


----------



## Sacke (May 23, 2007)

EDIT: Noticed that the selection was between the Synapse and the Granfondo, not the Supersix Evo. 

I haven't ridden the Synapse, but my most frequent riding buddy has both the Evo and the Synapse and says that the Synapse is similar in feel to the Supersix Evo in accelerations and low speeds, but that the more relaxed geometry of the Synapse allows him to sit more upright without having a bunch of spacers under the stem. 

The BMC is a racier bike than the Synapse, while the Synapse is more comfortable. Since I had written this whole comparison between the Evo and the GF01, I'll just leave it below. 

--------

Comparison Supersix Evo vs Granfondo 

For reference, I am 178cm (5'11"), saddle height 73cm and the distance from the tip of my saddle to the middle of the handlebars is usually around 53-54cm. 

I am telling this because the sizing might throw you off a little bit. 

I had a 2012 Supersix Evo HM, size 54cm. The bike was equipped with stock components, except for the wheels (Dura Ace C24 CL) and a 100mm stem, instead of 110mm.

The 2014 is the same geometry, the same frame and in other ways similar. 

That bike had a little accident while being transported, so I had to get rid of the frame. Still waiting for the insurance company to move their butt. (Vive la France), but luckily enough, by LBS has let me try out a bunch of bikes for extended periods while waiting. 

I had the BMC GF01 Granfondo for a couple of weeks, but in size 51cm. 

It was equipped with Campagnolo Record 11 speed, and Mavic Ksyrium SLS wheels. 

Differences: 

- The Supersix Evo feels like a racier bike, but the Granfondo has nice snappy acceleration qualities as well. 

- The Granfondo geometry is much more comfort-seeking, so in order to get the same position as on the Cannondale, the 51cm was the correct size. 

- On the Supersix Evo I had the 1,5cm high Supersix spacer under the stem, while on the GF01 I had the stem slammed. 

- The Granfondo feels similar when going uphill in modest and fairly gentle slopes (up to 5°) 

- The Supersix Evo feels faster and more adapted for the task when pedaling hands in the drops, under sustained power. 

- The Granfondo feels more adapted for the task when speeds are lower and performance is not the main criteria. 

- Both accelerate nicely, and have similar frame feedback from standing accelerations. 

- The BMC has a stiffer front end and feels really stiff, while still being comfortable, thanks to the fork. 

- The massive tubes of the BMC are felt when going over 35km/h on flats... not very aerodynamic. (Have to say to the BMC's defense that before riding it, I had been on a Cervélo S5 for over a month) 

Summary: 

I really like bikes that are have fair bit of road feedback coming through the frame. Mostly, through the front wheel. Having a frame the sends all the bumps through the rear wheel into the spine - not so much. 

Both the Supersix Evo and the BMC Granfondo are bikes that have that nice road feedback from the front, but efficiently filter vibrations and bumps in the back. 

I was expecting the BMC to be a bit of a handfull to pull around, but was really impressed by how versatile it was, while also being really comfortable. 

Performance is still more important for me than comfort, which would make me choose the Evo over the BMC
However, the BMC is definitely a really, really nice frame, and coupled with a pair of rather stiff wheels, like the Ksyrium SLS:s, a bike that can hold it's own in almost any situation. 

The French magazine Acheteur Cycliste even went as far as to say that the Granfondo was the best bike that BMC has made. 

The same magazine said that the Supersix Evo was the first bike since the Colnago C40, that had all testers praising it as unanimously. 

In terms of finish, the BMC has a paint job that seems it will last perfectly good looking for years, while the Supersix Evo paint is thicker and more prone to scratches and imperfections. 

Feel free to ask, if you would have more questions. 



bikerneil said:


> Yes, I am familiar with many of them. My search has already been narrowed down to GF01 and Synapse - just looking to see if anyone has ridden BOTH of these bikes. Thanks though.


----------

